# Solved: Diagnose startup/boot hang



## Ramanuman

Hi,

I'd really appreciate suggestions on how to diagnose boot problems.

I recently bought a new system (specs below) and installed Windows 7.
Everything runs fine, except for occasional hang ups at startup. Occasional but very regular.

More precisely, when I boot the pc, as the 4 color spheres appear and start whirling toward making the MS logo, everything freezes.
I then have to manually shut down and reboot. I am then offered to start Windows normally or let Windows attempt a startup repair.
I have tried the latter a couple of times, but Windows failed to come up with anything.

The hang ups will happen roughly 1/5 times that I boot the pc. The other times it boots just fine and very fast. Once started, the OS runs as smoothly as silk, and so do the programs.
Sometimes it will hang for several attempts in a row; sometimes not at all for a while. That's why I say it appears to be pretty random.

I have tried to consult the Event Viewer after the problem occurred, but nothing dramatic shows up.
[At the moment, I have 2 warnings: A 1014 (DNS client event) and a 3036 (Application, SystemIndex Catalog).]

As far as I can tell, it could be related to software or hardware, but I don't really know where to start looking and how to troubleshoot.

If anybody would be generous enough to offer advice, I'd greatly appreciate.
Thanks.

..........
System specs :
cpu : Phenom 2 555 x2 3.2Ghz 7MB Black
Motherboard : GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H
ram : Kingston KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX Hyper X
Graphics : SAPPHIRE HD5770 1GIG

Running Windows 7 x32. (Windows and hardware drivers all up to date.)
Antivirus : AVG free version

Programs running at startup (msconfig) :
HKCU:Run	Sidebar	C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun 
HKLM:Run AVG9_TRAY	C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe 
HKLM:Run JMB36X IDE Setup	C:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe 
HKLM:Run NUSB3MON	"C:\Program Files\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"


----------



## Ramanuman

Apparently, I'm not alone. This guy posted a youtube video, with exactly the same problem I'm experiencing.


----------



## Hughv

Enable boot logging and check the file when this happpens:
"I am not sure if this is what you mean, but if you open Msconfig and look under "Boot"
You can enable a boot log and also "os Boot information" which gives you a visual on the booting process..
Afterwards, the boot log will be found in \Windows\ntbtlog.txt"
http://windows7forums.com/windows-vista-customization/11354-boot-process.html


----------



## Ramanuman

Hughv said:


> Enable boot logging and check the file when this happpens:
> "I am not sure if this is what you mean, but if you open Msconfig and look under "Boot"
> You can enable a boot log and also "os Boot information" which gives you a visual on the booting process..
> Afterwards, the boot log will be found in \Windows\ntbtlog.txt"
> http://windows7forums.com/windows-vista-customization/11354-boot-process.html


Thanks. I didn't know about this option.
I've enabled it. Next time I get the freeze, I'll post the ntbtlog report here.


----------



## Ramanuman

Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Version 6.1 (Build 7600)
8 31 2010 01:23:53.359
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgtdix.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCDEmu.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\csc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\aaz669kb.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WmBEnum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WmXlCore.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DefragFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\gdrv.sys
Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Version 6.1 (Build 7600)
8 31 2010 01:27:12.375
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgtdix.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCDEmu.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\csc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ai8l5gqk.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WmBEnum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WmXlCore.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DefragFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\gdrv.sys
Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Version 6.1 (Build 7600)
8 31 2010 03:14:17.375
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgtdix.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCDEmu.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\csc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\az19sih9.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WmBEnum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WmXlCore.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DefragFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\gdrv.sys


----------



## Ramanuman

Problem was solved, thanks to folks over at Tom's hardware.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/10297-63-diagnose-startup-boot-hang-windows


----------

